
Widespread censorship in effect at Reddit - cryoshon
https://slimgur.com/images/2015/09/07/6eb94c074ca634287c0ea0bab6a5746f.png
======
dalke
What I see is a bunch of deleted comments to a question which has a high
chance of getting strongly xenophobic but uninformative responses that violate
Reddit's comment policy.

We know that HN, Reddit, and a bunch of other sites have restrictions on what
can be posted. Some people call this censorship. Others say it's part of the
freedom of association - there's no reason why HN, etc. have to host all forms
of expression.

Without context - which this image link does not provide - why should we care?
Why should I accept that this is 'censorship' in a form I should be concerned
about?

